# 2 Textfelder vergleichen



## Discman (3. März 2004)

Ich habe mich etwas umgeschaut nach Texten die die Problematik mit Javascript und Formularen behandeln. Bin auch haufenweise fündig geworden, aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher. Und zwar kennt sicher jeder Felder wo man zB ein Passwort eingeben muss und dann das gleiche Passwort nocheinmal (jeweils in seperate Textfelder) um die Richtigkeit/Gleichheit zu überprüfen. Jetzt ist mir zwar klar wie ich mit Javascript ein Textfeld überprüfen kann ob es leer ist oder nicht aber ist es auch möglich beide Inhalte von den Textfeldern vor dem Absenden zu überprüfen ob sie gleich sind?
Natürlich nicht die sicherste Methode, aber die PHP-Auswertung (formmailer) kommt dann zuzüglich noch dazu.

Also der Code um zu überprüfen ob das Passwort Feld leer ist den hab ich (funktioniert auch) 


```
if(document.Formular.pw.value == "")  {
   alert("Bitte geben Sie Ihr Passwort an!");
   document.Formular.pw.focus();
   return false;
  }
```

Also das Textfeld "pw" wird überprüft ob es leer ist. Jetzt möchte ich aber das es prüft ob der Inhalt von Textfeld "pw" gleich ist wie der Inhalt von Textfeld "pw2". 

Ich hoffe das ganze ist realisierbar in Javascript, sonst muss ich es wohl beim PHP belassen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen!  

lg disc


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2004)

```
if(document.Formular.pw.value != document.Formular.pw2.value )  {
   alert("Hier stimmt was nicht ");
   document.Formular.pw.focus();
   return false;
  }
```


----------



## Discman (3. März 2004)

ah super Danke! Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren auf das "!=" bin ich nicht gekommen.

Danke!

lg disc


----------

